# Use Phenix Plates - odd bottle



## Ohio Rob (Jul 17, 2011)

Has anyone seen this bottle before?  It is an odd shape, embossed 'USE PHENIX PLATES" . Around the bottom edge it reads Pat'd Jan 27 1874.   It stands 8 1/2 " high and has eight rings.  The bottle has a smooth base, tooled top (w/ stretch marks on the neck).  Any ideas or info?


----------



## Ohio Rob (Jul 17, 2011)

bottom.


----------



## Ohio Rob (Jul 17, 2011)

embossing.


----------



## Ohio Rob (Jul 17, 2011)

Side view.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 17, 2011)

I think it's photo fluid, Phenix plates were Photo plates.


----------



## epackage (Jul 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> I think it's photo fluid, Phenix plates were Photo plates.


 Winner Winner Chicken Dinner, that Eric is a smarty[8D]....another cool bottle....you did well lately Rob.....Jim


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 17, 2011)

That was a product of the famous Scovill Manf Co in Waterbury CT.
 Probably photographic varnish or other chemical. Could be a pretty good photo collectible. Some are pretty valuable.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 17, 2011)

What is photo fluid? Is it that 80 proof stuff you guzzle for a while before you have an ounce of patience to be talked through someone's photo album?


----------



## epackage (Jul 17, 2011)

Tons of stuff on this page about Phenix Plates....from 1878

 http://books.google.com/books?id=V7QaAAAAYAAJ&pg=RA1-PA88&lpg=RA1-PA88&dq=%22phenix+plates%22&source=bl&ots=2a5zcyO5wk&sig=qNvyUrMR9SRJkGHa7xT0vEG7Ucc&hl=en&ei=lmcjTtSkL466tgeSrpS2Aw&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CBwQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=%22phenix%20plates%22&f=false


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey Rob.... what's that protrusion at the bottom ..on the label side.? I'd love a closer look at it. These funky shaped ones really give me goose bumps!


----------



## madman (Jul 17, 2011)

THAT IS A NEAT BOTTLE NICE FIND!


----------



## Ohio Rob (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback.  Cyberdigger - I was reading through the sites that Epackage attached and came across the following about the Scovill (Phenix Plates) *"patent dreg* *bottle"....* "it is a pouring bottle with ridges on the outside for convenience in handling, which also serves as graduates and has a broad hollow base which prevents the dregs (or settlings) from running out on the plate."  According to the article the bottles held collodium and varnish.  It sure sounds like the bottle.


----------



## Ohio Rob (Jul 17, 2011)

Here's the "goose bump" shot for cyberdigger. []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 17, 2011)

> What is photo fluid? Is it that 80 proof stuff you guzzle for a while before you have an ounce of patience to be talked through someone's photo album?


No, your kidding right? It's the 200 proof stuff you chugged in order to pass out for the 15 minutes of complete stillness.[]


----------



## avalonweddings (Apr 7, 2017)

would u still have this bottle and would u be willing to sell it?


----------



## Ohio Rob (Apr 18, 2017)

I do still have the bottle in my personal collection.  I have been reluctant to part with it because it is the only one like it that I have seen.


----------



## myemeraldjewelry (Apr 20, 2017)

*phenix plates and bottles*

what was in these bottles?


----------



## myemeraldjewelry (Apr 20, 2017)

What kind of liquid was in this bottles or was it something else?


----------



## Ohio Rob (Apr 22, 2017)

The fluid (collodium and varnish) in this bottle was used in the old tin type and glass slide picture developing process.  Phenix Plates was a brand of glass slides.  The shape of the bottle was designed to help during the process.


----------



## avalonweddings (May 25, 2017)

hey mr rob, would u be interested in selling this bottle?


----------

